# DC1 in saskatchewan



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

coyotes watch out my new call arrived today. time to do some damage


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool, I can't wait for my Pure Predator to arrive. Show us some pics. of your success.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

pics coming this afternoon, shot one this morning,


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Wat to go and good shooting


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i set up in one of our pastures on an old slasher trail where 2 ravines run into eachother, wind was about 40km/hr out of the west. about 2 minutes of calling and he came in on the run out of the west stopped about 12 yards away and one well placed bullett from my .204 put him down


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good shoot'in SRN---Looks real prime---best stick him on a fur board. Just gotta love it when they try to come and sit in your lap.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good, nice light colored coat, keep nailing them!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So the wind was going 198.83838615 furlongs per hour? Sheeesh, you guys and your metric stuff.LOL
Congrats on the yote.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> So the wind was going 198.83838615 furlongs per hour? Sheeesh, you guys and your metric stuff.LOL
> Congrats on the yote.


 A little Help for you YD-- learned this yrs. ago-- 40km/hr x .6 = 24mph or round off to 25mph
90km/hr x .6 = 54mph or round off to 55mph
Our first trip to Central America on bikes, we had a heck of a time converting kmh to mph, some guy told us to just x by .6 and have been doing that ever since HA!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Dang hassell---you must have been a math teacher in a former life.................................Or is it the Kohlrabi talk'in.lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep, it's the kohlrabi... Good call Cat.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Dang hassell---you must have been a math teacher in a former life.................................Or is it the Kohlrabi talk'in.lol.


 Thanks guys, But will have to say its the water!!!HA!!!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

my dad and me went out today, called one in but he caught our wind and took off quick. only got one stand in cause we got stuck trying to get to my one trail cam. ripped the running board off right off the truck. it was a fun day


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your running board SRN, it could have been worse. Count yourself lucky there were no ditches around!!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

we were in my dads truck, and we werent even on the road, we were on an old slasher trail and got hung up on some logs covered in snow. i usually walk but the old guy likes to drive.hes recently had a stroke and gets tired a lot easier than he used too. ill be fixing it tommorow probly. were expecting a heavy snowfall tonight so ill have some fresh tracks to cut tommorow


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

hassell said:


> A little Help for you YD-- learned this yrs. ago-- 40km/hr x .6 = 24mph or round off to 25mph
> 90km/hr x .6 = 54mph or round off to 55mph
> Our first trip to Central America on bikes, we had a heck of a time converting kmh to mph, some guy told us to just x by .6 and have been doing that ever since HA!!


So you could multiply by .6 OR divide by 1.5. Whichever is easier. Which, when it comes to Canada nothing's really easier.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

ebbs said:


> So you could multiply by .6 OR divide by 1.5. Whichever is easier. Which, when it comes to Canada nothing's really easier.


 Right on ebbs-- think I'll stick with the single digit formula for now!!


----------

